# Comment supprimer un serveur smtp dans les préférences mail ?



## Filou53 (27 Février 2004)

Bonsoir.
Je viens de reconfigurer mon mail suite à un changement de provider (adieu Tiscali...).
Je me suis un peu mélangé les pinceaux mais maintenant, cela marche.
J'ai malencontreusement créé à tort plusieurs serveurs smtp via le panneau reprenant les informations du compte. Comment puis-je les supprimer ? D'avance merci.

Filou


----------



## Nathalex (27 Février 2004)

Apple a prévu un script pour cela : sauf erreur, il se trouve dans Applications, Scripts, Exemple de scripts, Mail.
Il s'appelle Manage SMTP Servers et il te permet de supprimer ceux qui ne te servent plus....

Sous Panther, on peut faire ça direct depuis Mail (juste pour dire que Panther a des petites améliorations discrètes un peu partout !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Bonsoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu vas dans "Compte", "Serveur d'envoi", tu choisis "Modifier liste des serveurs", tu sélectionnes et tu choisis supprimer


----------



## Filou53 (27 Février 2004)

Ben m.... alors
YAVAIKA demander. On n'aura bientôt même plus le temps de poser une qst qu'on aura la réponse.
Et en plus, cela marche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grand merci Nathalex   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Filou


----------



## Filou53 (27 Février 2004)

Merci aussi Tibomon
mais moi, je suis encore sous Jaguar et là, apparemment, cela n'existe pas...

Filou


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Ça servira peut être pour quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## obeone (17 Octobre 2007)

Merci NATHALEX meme 3 ans plus tard ca sert encore


----------

